# John Deere 2850 or 2650 engine on a 2040s chasis and gearbox



## Rorro (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello,

My engine block of my 2040s its brocken, cant repair it. Can I put a 2650/2850 turbo engine on my 2040s gearbox and chasis?

Thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Rorro, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your 2040 engine a 3 cylinder with 40HP. A 2850 engine is a 4 cylinder with 86HP. The 2650 is a 4 cylinder with 78HP. They won't fit, and too much HP for a 2040 transmission and rear end.


----------



## Rorro (Jul 27, 2020)

my 2040s have 75 hp and have 4 cylinder

2040S 75 hp 1981 - 1987


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry about that Rorro. That "S" makes a big difference. The 2040 has a 40 HP 3 cyl. engine. The 2040S has a 75 HP 4 cyl. engine. My bad....

According to tractordata.com all three tractors (2040S, 2850, and 2650) have the same engine displacement 239 cubic inches. Same block. HP ratings are similar. Should interchange. Tractordata.com may be wrong on this point, so check this out with your John Deere Dealership as you get closer to a decision.

Tractor salvage yard managers should know if the engines are interchangeable. That's their specialty.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Basically any JD 300 series 4 cyl engine built in Dubuque Ia,Mannheim Germany or Saran France will fit


----------

